# tighten pattern



## gardenst8hunter (May 17, 2007)

I have 12 gauge pump with a set modified choke and i am shooting winchester supreme double x magnum turkey loads (#5; 2 3/4in; 1 5/8oz)for turkey hunting. While target shooting I noticed that at 35 yards my pattern was very scattered. What would you suggest i do to tighten up the pattern?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

could do many things, different loads, different "tighter choke", aftermarket chokes like the patternmaster and many others.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Have the barrel threaded for screw in chokes and your options become nearly limitless.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do not turkey hunt with that barrel, unless you are going to LIMIT your shot to 20 yards. Your pattern will probably NOT kill reliably any further than that. You will end up shooting a bird that you will never recover. The coyotes will love you though...


----------

